# Divorces are difficult but they dont have to be unfair



## CBC (Apr 7, 2013)

A free beta was posted a couple of weeks ago. It has really organized my files and made it easy to interact with my attorney. I wanted to pass it along. 
CaseBoss.com-I used code OWL421
Hope this helps,

Michael


----------

